# 2018 Chevy Cruse LS (Disengaging Auto-Stop Feature)



## Coldonfire (Mar 27, 2018)

they do make ecu reflashes that can disable this feature


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

And I believe this has been discussed ad nauseum in this forum ... but one quick fix is to simply take your foot off the brake after you come to a complete stop. I just went to California over my kid's spring break week, and we had a BMW X3 with the feature, and it was WAY more annoying than on the GM products I've driven with that feature. But ... as I stated, I was able to let my foot off the brake and the engine kicked back on and didn't shut off again until I came to another full stop, or shut the vehicle off.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

L should go to 6. Does in 16/17. Put it there and leave it if you want auto stop disabled. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

romira55 said:


> I have a new 2018 Chevy Cruze LS with the (of course) auto-stop feature which I cannot stand! I tried putting the car in the L gear and arrowing up to 5 which as far as it goes. My question is will it stop the auto stop even when I put the gear shift back in D to drive? I noticed that when I put it back in D and then to check it to see if it stays in 5 in the L speed gear, it does not? It goes back to 1? Although, I have not tried to drive it yet? The annoying thing about it; is that it is very distracting and I think that as the car ages; it could or, may cause the engine to stall out and cause an accident? I also think it just wears on the starter because of all that useless stop and go action. Honestly, I have not noticed a fuel savings with this feature. I think some Engineer designer had a "hair brain idea"??


Once you put it back into “D” the auto stop/start is re-engaged. Moving back into “L” you must again up it to L6 or it will stay in L1.


----------



## Michigan (Feb 6, 2018)

I've had my 2018 Cruze Hatchback for almost 3 months now, and love that auto stop feature. Getting 36 mpg with it, and on cold mornings can't wait for it to warm up so the auto stop will be active again. The starter they use is designed for it.


----------



## Erikkgonzalez (Aug 20, 2017)

Auto Stop can't be turned off obviously. The only way is to do a ecu flash. I have 49k mi on my 16.5 gen 2 Cruze I asked my mechanic who was changing the transmission oil he said it can't be turned off.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Erikkgonzalez said:


> Auto Stop can't be turned off obviously. I asked my mechanic who was changing the transmission oil he said it can't be turned off.


We need a computer whiz kid and the Cruze’s ECM Program Code. Change a couple of lines of code in the program, where it tells the computer to not engage the Auto Stop/Start if it’s colder then 41F. Change the 41F to 141F and the problem is solved. But for now it’s L6.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I"m wondering if it's a settings thing. Like what semi's have. Turning different features off or on. And changing other parameters. Like how high you want to govern teh speed and rpm's.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

It's going to be a fact of life in all automatic transmission cars soon enough ... thanks to CAFE standards imposed by the gubment!


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

spaycace said:


> It's going to be a fact of life in all automatic transmission cars soon enough ... thanks to CAFE standards imposed by the gubment!


Yes it is. Some manufacturers have a shut off (disengage) button which you have to use every time you start, we Cruze owners have the “L6” which is a slightly bigger “PITA”


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

The funny thing about this silly feature is that over the life of the car, this will save the owner approximately $8.63 worth of gas. Total nonsense.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> The funny thing about this silly feature is that over the life of the car, this will save the owner approximately $8.63 worth of gas. Total nonsense.


And where are you obtaining this factual data? I'm just curious, because I'm sure that the amount saved is proportional to the amount of time the owner of said vehicle is actually sitting in stop/go traffic and how often the system engages to save fuel in those situations.


----------



## romira55 (Mar 26, 2018)

Actually, putting my 2018 Cruze in L gear then plus up to gear 6 does drive very well in city traffic; disengaged the annoying "auto-stop" feature. Its easy and keeps the engine from all that wear of stopping/starting. You will be driving while in the L6 gear and, of course reverts after you park or turns off engine.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

spaycace said:


> And where are you obtaining this factual data? I'm just curious, because I'm sure that the amount saved is proportional to the amount of time the owner of said vehicle is actually sitting in stop/go traffic and how often the system engages to save fuel in those situations.


I was sarcastic of course but nonetheless, the amount saved over the life of the vehicle or ownership is laughable at best...all this annoyance for pennies in the end. $8.63 was just a random number of course but most people should know that this feature is one of the biggest gimmick of the industry but most people will fall for it, then they start hating this feature 1 week after taking possession of their car.

I said this a few times already and I'll say it again. This silly feature was the only reason why I bought a manual. If it wasn't for that, I would be driving the automatic.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

we have government bureaucrats to thank for start/stop technology to meet the unrealistic CAFE standards set forth to be met by certain dates. There should be separate ratings for trucks/SUVs and for cars if you ask me. Ford will be hit the hardest, because the best selling F-150 is nowhere near 32 mpg combined, and they'll have to sell a LOT of smaller/more fuel efficient cars to make up for that to meet the corporate standard. I personally just enjoy driving a manual transmission vehicle over an automatic ... unless I'm in San Francisco, or in a truck pulling a trailer. I wish my Camaro had a manual, because the exhaust in the manual sounds soooo much better than the automatic.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> the amount saved over the life of the vehicle or ownership is laughable at best..... most people should know that this feature is one of the biggest gimmick of the industry


And where do you get that information?


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

SilverCruzer said:


> And where do you get that information?


Just common sense and also been driving cars, trucks and motorcycles for the past 42 years.


----------



## Saint Nick (Mar 14, 2017)

A few lower-ranking people in the auto manufacturing industry have been quoted as saying auto-stop was a CAFE gimmick that only works on paper. I tried it when I first got my 2016. According to the onboard system I got no fuel savings using it over using the L6 method to bypass it. It's gone now, and good riddance! Supposedly around 80% of engine wear comes from startups. If so, the last thing I need is an extra 20-30 starts a day. I understand that mostly refers to cold starts, but I don't like suddenly going from 0 psi oil pressure to a revved engine every time I leave a stop light.


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

Saint Nick said:


> A few lower-ranking people in the auto manufacturing industry have been quoted as saying auto-stop was a CAFE gimmick that only works on paper. I tried it when I first got my 2016. According to the onboard system I got no fuel savings using it over using the L6 method to bypass it. It's gone now, and good riddance! Supposedly around 80% of engine wear comes from startups. If so, the last thing I need is an extra 20-30 starts a day. I understand that mostly refers to cold starts, but I don't like suddenly going from 0 psi oil pressure to a revved engine every time I leave a stop light.


Not to mention that a hard working engine derives benefit from pumping some air when idling.


----------



## Saint Nick (Mar 14, 2017)

Not to mention that a hard working engine derives benefit from pumping some air when idling.[/QUOTE]

Exactly! That and keeping coolant flowing through your hot engine and oil cooler is a good thing. Plus not dropping lubrication on a turbo spinning over 100k rpm.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The only advantage I've seen from the auto stop so far. Is red lights don't seem to last very long now. 

I don't seem to sit long enough to even justify having it. And at the moment. I've got my credit card out paying bills. I"m seriously looking at it and considering ordering the trifecta. Now that i will soon be wanting A/C. 

Course, the red lights might get longer again.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> The only advantage I've seen from the auto stop so far. Is red lights don't seem to last very long now.
> 
> I don't seem to sit long enough to even justify having it..


I think I would use “D” instead of L6 if the auto stop/start had a 2 second delay before shutting the engine. Although I might need 3 seconds to make a decision to let it shut down or lighten up on the break pedal. ?


----------



## Saint Nick (Mar 14, 2017)

I got the Trifecta on mine. It is unbelievable. It doesn't feel like it's the same car that I bought. The hole shot from a red light is sick. Ask any of the local mustang drivers here ?


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm glad to see that there is a few of you people that feel the same way as I am over one of the biggest gimmick of the auto industry. The pennies that this laughable feature will save an owner over the life of the vehicles totally useless because it will cause wear on other components that might need to be replaced one day and is an added cost to the final price of the car because of all the added components needed to make this work.


----------



## Saint Nick (Mar 14, 2017)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> I'm glad to see that there is a few of you people that feel the same way as I am over one of the biggest gimmick of the auto industry. The pennies that this laughable feature will save an owner over the life of the vehicles totally useless because it will cause wear on other components that might need to be replaced one day and is an added cost to the final price of the car because of all the added components needed to make this work.


We really should thank the automakers for coming up with it though. The government pushed unattainable mpg goals. Instead of handicapping our horsepower, the engineers scammed big brother ?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's not just the automakers. Looks like the semimakers are doing it too.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Saint Nick said:


> We really should thank the automakers for coming up with it though. The government pushed unattainable mpg goals. Instead of handicapping our horsepower, the engineers scammed big brother ?


Speaking about horsepower, 50 more sure would come handy.


----------



## Saint Nick (Mar 14, 2017)

Trump is talking about scaling back CAFE to something more realistic. Fingers crossed...


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Chump come along and in 1 year. Reversed everything Obama did in 8 years. The next Pres. will probably come along and undo everything Chump does.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

llbanks522 said:


> I think I would use “D” instead of L6 if the auto stop/start had a 2 second delay before shutting the engine. Although I might need 3 seconds to make a decision to let it shut down or lighten up on the break pedal. 


I"m working on the light brake pedal thing. Sometimes it works. Sometimes it don't.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> I"m working on the light brake pedal thing. Sometimes it works. Sometimes it don't.


Yep, I tried doing that light pedal thing several times, but wound up getting really frustrated at the @#%#@ AS/S. Many times it would shut the engine immediately before I lightened up on the break pedal, it really needs a 2 to 3 second delay. This would allow you to make the decision to Auto Stop if at a red light (of any length) or lighten up on the break pedal to stop it from shutting down if you’re at a stop sign or making a turn etc. For now I’m glad that we at least have the L6 option and will continue to drive in that gear.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Chump come along and in 1 year. Reversed everything Obama did in 8 years. The next Pres. will probably come along and undo everything Chump does.


That so-called "Chump" has accomplished more real progress for the everyday American in one year than the last 3 clowns managed to do in the entire 24 years they were in office. Don't get me started on what an unmitigated disaster Barry was in every capacity.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

llbanks522 said:


> Yep, I tried doing that light pedal thing several times, but wound up getting really frustrated at the @#%#@ AS/S. Many times it would shut the engine immediately before I lightened up on the break pedal, it really needs a 2 to 3 second delay. This would allow you to make the decision to Auto Stop if at a red light (of any length) or lighten up on the break pedal to stop it from shutting down if you’re at a stop sign or making a turn etc. For now I’m glad that we at least have the L6 option and will continue to drive in that gear.


This will work in colder weather but not in the summer time, I switched off my air once at a stop and the engine immediately shut off.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

alanl11 said:


> This will work in colder weather but not in the summer time, I switched off my air once at a stop and the engine immediately shut off.


Just drive in L6, Auto Stop/Start will not engage.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

I would predict that the CAFE standards are either going to go away, or they will be rolled back and much less restrictive. Ideas like auto stop-start will become less necessary and less emphasis will be given to fuel economy. However, I also predict that fuel prices will continue to rise and fuel-efficient cars will come into higher demand again, just as most major auto makers are focusing on making mostly SUV/Crossovers. Going to be like 2008/09 all over again?


----------



## hsr1hsr1 (Nov 6, 2017)

I don't know if this is the most up to date Thread on the Auto Stop feature, but I was searching the internet to see if GM is offering to install the Auto Stop Overide button that is now standard on the 2019 Cruze , on the 2016 to 2018 Cruze, when I came across the web site below.
https://www.smartstopstart.com/?gcl...0xx83A-i4Oc1Kvm9KDMKPvNA52YFCZHBoCHG8QAvD_BwE

This company has come up with a device that appears to plug in to the sensor that indicates if the hood is open, and it does not cause the "HOOD Open" message to appear in the dash. They are working on a version for the Cruze. From the web site it is not clear to me if it will only apply to the 2018 Cruze. Having the hood unlatched will disable the AUTO Stop, but of course you can't drive like that. I came across a website where someone did this to their Malibu, but he had the message on his dash.


----------



## JAMESEVERONA77 (Dec 23, 2020)

romira55 said:


> I have a new 2018 Chevy Cruze LS with the (of course) auto-stop feature which I cannot stand! I tried putting the car in the L gear and arrowing up to 5 which as far as it goes. My question is will it stop the auto stop even when I put the gear shift back in D to drive? I noticed that when I put it back in D and then to check it to see if it stays in 5 in the L speed gear, it does not? It goes back to 1? Although, I have not tried to drive it yet? The annoying thing about it; is that it is very distracting and I think that as the car ages; it could or, may cause the engine to stall out and cause an accident? I also think it just wears on the starter because of all that useless stop and go action. Honestly, I have not noticed a fuel savings with this feature. I think some Engineer designer had a "hair brain idea"??


After you put it on 5 you have to drive it in L. Putting it in drive takes off what you just did.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

2018 only has 5 gears?


----------

